# BMQ October 2007 - ALL locations



## formerarmybrat23 (13 Aug 2007)

The title sums it up. Hoping to chat with anyone heading out October 1st. My flight is supposed to be sept 29th or 30th but offical start date is the 1st. Getting to know anyone before leaving would be a big anxiety relief. I am also in the sydney area if anyone wants to hang out before. 

so far i haven't seen anyone else with this date on here but its still a while away. I am going for RMS clerk also.

good luck everyone


----------



## Josh1r (13 Aug 2007)

Hey Former,

I spoke with the Mtl recruiter last week who told me that I should be getting my phone call this week with an offer, I imagine that if the September dates are filled up (Which I was under the impression that they were) I should be receiving my offer for October 1st  :blotto:.

I was merit listed as of the 13Th of June, so it's been one month which is roughly how long I expected it to take..

Anyways, you will definitely be hearing from me in the next couple of days with my departure date, I look forward to being in BMQ.

Now the fun begins  ^-^


----------



## Josh1r (15 Aug 2007)

Sorry Former, I just called the Recruitment center and it looks like I am leaving to Borden for September 10th!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I get sworn in on the 6th of September.  8) Ive never felt happyer in my life.. It's almost unreal  ;D Good luck to you and all the rest of you future October 1st Bmq'ers.


----------



## formerarmybrat23 (16 Aug 2007)

hmmm another one that gets the call morethen a month later then me and is leaving sooner. They must have so many spots for clerks in one BMq or something. But I won't question the system as long as it works for me!


----------



## Brockvegas (24 Aug 2007)

Hey Former, just got the call this morning, October 1st in St. Jean.


----------



## Rockstar (25 Aug 2007)

I just got the call today, 
Sworn in on the 29th of Sept in Halifax, just before we hop on the bus for the airport.
Anyone else gonna be there?

Steve.


----------



## marie1987 (28 Aug 2007)

hello, how long did it take for you guys to get ur offer after u passed the interview the medical and the cfat?
im doing my interview in two days and was wondering when  i would be leaving if i did get in! 
thanks
marie


----------



## Brockvegas (28 Aug 2007)

Hi Marie, unfortunately every application is different, and nobody here can give you an accurate answer to your question. HOWEVER, if you want to get an idea of the average times for other applicants, you can go to this link:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0.html

I would suggest looking at the more recent replies, as that thread has been around for quite a while.

_Edited for spelling_


----------



## Rockstar (28 Aug 2007)

marie1987 said:
			
		

> hello, how long did it take for you guys to get ur offer after u passed the interview the medical and the cfat?
> im doing my interview in two days and was wondering when  i would be leaving if i did get in!
> thanks
> marie



I applied back in March.  However, there is a bunch of this that will slow the process down.  During the application process I found out I have a heart murmur that no one ever knew about.  My physician never ever did find it, he just wrote me a note and sent me on my way... Secondly there was a hit on my security check.  That was the kicker.  This set me back almost 2 months.  When my file was merit listed the guy dealing with my file was impossible to get answers out of.  He didn;t have authorization to actually check out my security check so i could fix what ever was holding it up. He just said "i'll talk to the captain and i'll call you back this week.  He never ever did call me back....ever....  I ended up going in and talking to the CO after about 6 weeks of hounding him and never getting answers.  Funny thing once i talked to the CO he quite literally walked out of the room for about 5 minutes then came back only to say that he waived my security check and that they would have an offer inside two weeks, and if not I should call him personally...

So, i guess what i'm trying to say is, the recruiter said from the time of your interview, it could be 6 weeks, it could be 6 months all depending on if you're cleared, and how lazy the guy holding your file is.  Regardless, I got all my best results from constant nagging to get your file moving.  Even with my issues, they neglected to actually call me and tell me about them.  Its kinda your responsibility to find out why they are not doing anything, if thats the case.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Aug 2007)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> ... and how lazy the guy holding your file is.  ...



Rockstar:

I think it's great that you got your issue resolved.  Once you have some time in, you'll come to realize that administrative problems RARELY have anything to do with "how lazy" the guy you're dealing with is.

Suck back, reload.


----------



## Rockstar (28 Aug 2007)

You're right, I am probably just bitter.

But in my defence, I was told I would be called back within the week six times, by the same person to boot.  

This was my first and only administrative issue, and that makes me pretty ignorant to the matter.


----------



## Roy Harding (28 Aug 2007)

You'll be alright, Rockstar.  

Just remember that the guy who you're blaming today, could be YOU, tomorrow!!

I respect your perseverance - keep your head about you and you'll be a great soldier.

Regards,


Roy


----------



## Hedgehog18 (28 Aug 2007)

I was told id be going in Oct but not the 1st and that's if i finally pick between armour or infantry Lil i got my med on the 18th and interview on the 10th of Sept so i am guessing after thanksgiving for me 
good luck to everyone on the 1st 
 Howard


----------



## danchapps (28 Aug 2007)

I found out I got merit listed today. I'm really stoked about it actually, as I've been petrified about my previous credit coming to bite me in the backside. I look forward to working with you guys in the future. (I'm going for ED Tech, MSE Op, and Supply Tech in that order.)


----------



## Rockstar (28 Aug 2007)

danchapps said:
			
		

> I found out I got merit listed today. I'm really stoked about it actually, as I've been petrified about my previous credit coming to bite me in the backside. I look forward to working with you guys in the future. (I'm going for ED Tech, MSE Op, and Supply Tech in that order.)



I was merit listed before I had to deal with my issue on my security check, which really could have been anything.
Is it normal to be merit listed BEFORE taking care of the issues and discrepencies brought forth by the security check, or am I special?


----------



## Brockvegas (28 Aug 2007)

Danchapps, if it is PREVIOUS credit problems and not CURRENT, it may not be an issue. They would be more likely looking to see how you handled the situation. Everyone makes mistakes.

There are quite a few threads dedicated to the ERC if you want more info.


----------



## danchapps (29 Aug 2007)

It's a previous and current situation. I made them aware from day one when I dropped off the app that they would see a black mark on the credit history. It all stems from me going to college and incurring a rather large student debt, then some other credit card debts as well. It has been an issue I haven't wanted to deal with for a long time, but have decided they need to be dealt with. Pretty much all they asked of me was to show an effort that I was working on solving the issues at hand. I just thought it intriguing that I went to check on my app after meeting with a credit counselor. Anyway, long story short is that I'm going through with the credit counseling and all of my debt should be clear by this time next year if I get into BMQ and into the occupational training. (It's a good thing it's hard to spend money on course eh!) All in all, I'm very excited for a new future.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (7 Sep 2007)

Wow Basic is going to be small in Oct lol ... and they said i wouldn't be able to get a bed on the Oct 1st course lol


----------



## Rockstar (7 Sep 2007)

Hedgehog18 said:
			
		

> Wow Basic is going to be small in Oct lol ... and they said i wouldn't be able to get a bed on the Oct 1st course lol



There are 90 of us getting sworn in at Windsor Park on the 29th sept just before we get on the bus for Halifax airport.  Every one of us from NS.


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2007)

I will be sworn in on the 24th, and I will be arriving at St. Jean on the 29th. I'll be on unpaid leave for 5 days, pretty well making me the most useless soldier in the whole Army for those 5 days   I'm rather excited and can't wait to work with those attending.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (7 Sep 2007)

dam, should have finished my enlistment in halifax good luck to all of you hope to see you there if not ill be arrive few weeks later


----------



## NJL (8 Sep 2007)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> There are 90 of us getting sworn in at Windsor Park on the 29th sept just before we get on the bus for Halifax airport.  Every one of us from NS.



I'm also dealing with CFRC Halifax... last I heard(few weeks ago) my med file was being reviewed by the RMO, after it clears I should be merit listed... I'd love to get a Oct BMQ date.. I reapplied back in Feb... what else do you know about the swearing in? has everyone already been contacted? I still haven't receieved a job offer, would be cool if I left Oct 1.. I'm calling the RC soon for an update.


----------



## NJL (10 Sep 2007)

I called my CFRC today for an update... was told that I should be getting my call sometime this week... so I might be on a Oct BMQ date afterall, we'll see.


----------



## NJL (13 Sep 2007)

Got my call this morning, I start BMQ in St. Jean October 8 (leaving from halifax on 7th) course # 0090... the wait has been long (7 months) but glad to finally have a job offer.


----------



## Brockvegas (13 Sep 2007)

Congrats NJL, I'll be a week ahead of you, but I'm sure I'll see you there.


----------



## marie1987 (13 Sep 2007)

My medical file is being reviewed for approval. since tuesday it should go smoothly. they told me it took 5 days. now is it 5 business days lol...and how long after ur medical did u get the call? im hoping to leave on the october bmq! and also, what is the pay when on bmq...do u get a salary?


----------



## Rockstar (14 Sep 2007)

Congrats everybody!  I'm gonna keep an eye out for y'all



			
				marie1987 said:
			
		

> My medical file is being reviewed for approval. since tuesday it should go smoothly. they told me it took 5 days. now is it 5 business days lol...and how long after ur medical did u get the call? im hoping to leave on the october bmq! and also, what is the pay when on bmq...do u get a salary?



Did they do your security check yet?  Mine took a while.  I did my medical back in May, but I was chalked full of little issues between the security check and the medical.  
Apperently I have a heart murmur I never knew about until the PA checked me out.  There is no way to know how long.  Every individual recruiting process is unique.  Honestly the best thing you can do to get that kind of info is call them and ask.

Now to answer your questions.  Yes it is buisiness days and yup we start off with out salary, ~30k/year


----------



## Gota (15 Sep 2007)

Hey all,
I am swearing in on Sept 19th  . I be heading off anywhere between 27th-29th will find out official date when I am sworn in.
My course ID #0089 in St.Jean and I will be going in as an LCIS TECH. I will be sworn in @ CFRC Toronto and be Flying from Pearson Intl. Looking forward to seeing you all. Best wishes and best of luck with your Careers in the CF  .

Ravi


----------



## Pearson87 (16 Sep 2007)

Swearing in on the 19th of September and will be leaving on October 6th for my course 0090 that starts on the 8th.


----------



## cdn_army_wolf (16 Sep 2007)

I swear in on the 25th in Ottawa, and start in st jean on the 8th of october. be seeing some of you folks there.


----------



## NJL (17 Sep 2007)

for those that are on facebook there's a new group for us recruits starting bmq in october.. it's simply BMQ October 2007.. it'd be a good way to know some people before ya go.


----------



## swofford (26 Sep 2007)

Does anyone know if they will be holding another BMQ in CFB Borden?? alot of our guys from ontario and west would colst less to ship to borden then to St-Jean... I live in Borden now and I would be free to move to the barracks, makes sense? and my MOC training is in Borden, it would be more efficient to be in borden for the 14 week BMQ and stay for the 54 week MOC wouldn't it?? and my baby girl is scheduled to be born in February, and I really don't wanna miss it... oh BTW I'm going AVN Tech... Peace!


----------



## aesop081 (26 Sep 2007)

swofford said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if they will be holding another BMQ in CFB Borden?? alot of our guys from ontario and west would colst less to ship to borden then to St-Jean... I live in Borden now and I would be free to move to the barracks, makes sense? and my MOC training is in Borden, it would be more efficient to be in borden for the 14 week BMQ and stay for the 54 week MOC wouldn't it?? and my baby girl is scheduled to be born in February, and I really don't wanna miss it... oh BTW I'm going AVN Tech... Peace!



You will go where there is room for you when its time for BMQ, plain and simple.


----------



## kr1kit (26 Sep 2007)

I'll be heading out end of october for Saint Jean


----------



## marie1987 (26 Sep 2007)

hey, 
in response to the last post, when are you leaving for BMQ in the end of october, do you know the exact date? I would like to know if there are any courses after the 16th?


----------



## kr1kit (26 Sep 2007)

marie1987 said:
			
		

> hey,
> in response to the last post, when are you leaving for BMQ in the end of october, do you know the exact date? I would like to know if there are any courses after the 16th?



i should have the exact date in afew days. My recruiter told me " expect to go at the end of october "


----------



## marie1987 (26 Sep 2007)

Ok so there was no exact confirmation right? It was kind of a maybe? Because last week i called the recruiting center and they told me i should be getting the call this week, and when i did my medical and interview they told me to expect leaving in the end of october. I got the call today but i couldnt answer so I'm pretty sure it was the offer, I have to call tomorrow to talk to them, i don't know if they will tell me the date I'm leaving..


----------



## kr1kit (27 Sep 2007)

Yeah I'm just waiting for them to call me, i'm kinda chomping at the bit here, itching to get my date and get sworn in.


----------



## marie1987 (27 Sep 2007)

I'm wondering if the courses are divided by languages. Like french and english are in different groups?


----------



## aesop081 (27 Sep 2007)

marie1987 said:
			
		

> I'm wondering if the courses are divided by languages. Like french and english are in different groups?



Yes


----------



## Fyrex_VII (27 Sep 2007)

I start my BMQ on October 29Th in Saint Jean. My Course number is 0094 and my enrollment ceremony is at 10am on October 16Th in Regina, SK. Is anybody going to be on the same BMQ as me or even the same Enrollment Ceremony?


----------



## kr1kit (27 Sep 2007)

Fyrex_VII said:
			
		

> I start my BMQ on October 29Th in Saint Jean. My Course number is 0094 and my enrollment ceremony is at 10am on October 16Th in Regina, SK. Is anybody going to be on the same BMQ as me or even the same Enrollment Ceremony?



I'll probably be going to BMQ the same date as you, since my recruiter told me " end of october "


----------



## marie1987 (27 Sep 2007)

Hello everyone! I am one happy girl today I got my call, a little last minute but im leaving for the 15th its the french course, my enrollement ceremony is the 5th in Ottawa. Anybody else who has the same dates ?


----------



## Fyrex_VII (27 Sep 2007)

I have to be at the Regina airport on Saturday the 27Th of October and take my flight over to Quebec, then I have one day to move into st.jean. BMQ starts on Monday the 29Th and ends on the 27Th of February. I also heard that we get 2 weeks leave for Christmas, could someone verify that? Kr1kit, do you mind if I add you on Msn? 

well good luck to you Marie1987 and you will be 2 weeks ahead of me.


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2007)

Ummmm?

Date Registered:  July 19, 2006, 01:44:07 

And a SEARCH for CHRISTMAS LEAVE finds the following:

Pages: [1] 2 3 ... 8

Christmas Leave

Christmas Leave & Operations.... 

basic training - Christmas Leave

and 8 pages of other topics, all that contain info on Christmas Leave.


----------



## kr1kit (27 Sep 2007)

Fyrex_VII said:
			
		

> I have to be at the Regina airport on Saturday the 27Th of October and take my flight over to Quebec, then I have one day to move into st.jean. BMQ starts on Monday the 29Th and ends on the 27Th of February. I also heard that we get 2 weeks leave for Christmas, could someone verify that? Kr1kit, do you mind if I add you on Msn?
> 
> well good luck to you Marie1987 and you will be 2 weeks ahead of me.



yeah go ahead and add me up


----------



## ChrisBaker (29 Sep 2007)

Anyone else going to be there? I fly in to Montreal on the 28th, looking to make a friend there.


----------



## Brockvegas (29 Sep 2007)

Chris, there is already a October BMQ thread here:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/66667.0.html

Any and all start dates within October will be discussed in that thread, I myself am heading to St. Jean tomorrow for the Oct 1st BMQ.


----------



## Fyrex_VII (30 Sep 2007)

ChrisBaker said:
			
		

> Anyone else going to be there? I fly in to Montreal on the 28th, looking to make a friend there.



yes Chris I leave on the 27th from regina so I think we are both on the same course. what platoon are you in and what trade are you in? I am in platoon 0094 as a combat engineer.


----------



## Oxidd (30 Sep 2007)

October 15th for me, french group.


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2007)

Oxidd said:
			
		

> October 15th for me, french group.



I believe that _Marie1987_ has posted somewhere that she will begin the franco serial on that course date as well.

Vern


----------



## bigfoot85 (4 Oct 2007)

Hey all I just got my call and I will be heading to Quebec on the 27th of october. I will be leaving Regina airport and my trade is field artillery ;D


----------



## Fyrex_VII (4 Oct 2007)

bigfoot85 said:
			
		

> Hey all I just got my call and I will be heading to Quebec on the 27th of october. I will be leaving Regina airport and my trade is field artillery ;D



haha, I'm leaving from regina on the 27th aswell. we will probably be sworn in on the same day aswell.


----------



## sharp_85 (4 Oct 2007)

I just got my call today, I'll in the October 29th BMQ as well, I fly out on the 27th.  My enrollment ceremony is in Edmonton on the 17th, as of today I'm the only one being sworn in that day.  Going in for Army - Infantry (PPCLI).


----------



## kr1kit (5 Oct 2007)

sharp_85 said:
			
		

> I just got my call today, I'll in the October 29th BMQ as well, I fly out on the 27th.  My enrollment ceremony is in Edmonton on the 17th, as of today I'm the only one being sworn in that day.  Going in for Army - Infantry (PPCLI).



That's the date i'm expecting too, im also going for infantry (PPCLI)
Be neat to get in the same platoon as afew people on here


----------



## HuSkY (7 Oct 2007)

same same i start my BMQ Oct. 29. PPCLI Light Infantry
looks like we'll get to know each other


----------



## HuSkY (7 Oct 2007)

Is anyone flying from Toronto? I'd like to know some of the people, because we'll be on the same flight


----------



## tomallen181 (8 Oct 2007)

I'm flying into St.Jean from Victoria, B.C October 27th! Course starts 29th as you all know. Goin PPCLI (hopefully 1 or 3) !!!!! Looks like there's a few of us! I'm soooo pumped its not funny!!


----------



## sharp_85 (8 Oct 2007)

This is great!  I was hoping to have at least one person at BMQ that was going for the same thing as me, now there's already 4 of us!  Gonna be fun.


----------



## kr1kit (9 Oct 2007)

haha yeah thats why these forums and the facebook groups are quite the good idea, let's afew people going out for the same thing at the same time get to know eachother abit before BMQ. It'll make it an easier adjustment i think.

I put down 1stPPCLI as my first choice, then 3rd, and finally 2nd as my last.


----------



## wade.w (9 Oct 2007)

After the interview that took place in mid to late September, I was told to expect a start date in about 6 weeks.  I was expecting to be at BMQ for the start of November.  Next thing I know I am going to BMQ in Saint Jean for the 15th of October! six more days! I swear in tomorrow.


----------



## aesop081 (12 Oct 2007)

This thread is about people who are IN FACT  going to BMQ in October 2007

If thats not you......move along

Milnet.ca staff


----------



## Snaketnk (15 Oct 2007)

Just got my call from the CFRC to swear in on the 26th, and will start BMQ on the 29th in St-Jean! See the rest of ya'll there!

(I have a significantly less amount of distance to travel, however... half an hour by car, heh)

sharp_87, that makes 5


----------



## HuSkY (15 Oct 2007)

0095??


----------



## Snaketnk (15 Oct 2007)

I wasn't given my course number, unfortunately.


----------



## HuSkY (15 Oct 2007)

yeh man, we were just talking on facebook...


----------



## sharp_85 (18 Oct 2007)

I got sworn in yesterday, will be in platoon 0094.  Hoping someone can clarify something about the civilian clothes we're supposed to bring though.  On the list I was given it stated they should be casual dress pants (i take that as meaning khakis), and a collared shirt.  I asked my file manager if that meant that jeans weren't allowed and she told me that jeans would be fine to bring.  But then in the joining instructions it specifically states - no jeans.  So are we just supposed to wear a collared shirt and khakis when we arrive and then can have jeans and a t-shirt for our other clothes or what?


----------



## Fyrex_VII (18 Oct 2007)

well we need clothes to last us for 4 days, and it has a list of things. I wouldn't bring jeans at all. If anything, I would bring sweatpants, t shirts, and a pair of dress pants. but i would save the hassle and avoid jeans.


----------



## Snaketnk (19 Oct 2007)

The joining instructions say to arrive wearing casual dress clothing (no jeans!) but you can bring anything you want to cover your lower half in terms of clothing for leave.


----------

